# Edgar



## Sommer (26 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
meine Tochter hat sich bei einem E-Card-Anbieter namens Edgar angem eldet per Handynummer und SMS mit Zugangscode. Aufgeschreckt durch einen Zeitungsartikel versuchen wir herauszufinden, ob Edgar zu trauen ist. AGBs hören sich sicher an, aber gibt es vielleicht zusätzliche Informationen.
Danke für Hinweise


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2005)

Edgar ist mEn erstmal nicht unrecht am Markt. Gehe mal durch die Kneipen Deiner nächsten Stadt - überall hängt Edgar unscheinbar an den Eingängen oder bei den Toiletten rum. Mit der Weile gibt es sogar schon eine Kultgemeinde, die Edgar-Postkarten untereinander tauscht, ähnlich Ü-Eier-Partys.
Wenn sich nun die AGB schon mal nicht schlecht lesen, wo ist da Dein Problem? Auch Edgar hat ein Recht darauf, sich kommerziell der "neuen Medien" zu bedienen und neben der profanen Briefpost auch neue Wege zu gehen.


----------

